# Poodle found in garbage.



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

My wife called me today while she was out of town on a ladies retreat.
One of the gals tossed her empty coffee cup into the garbage and heard whimpering.
They dug out of that receptacle, an 8lb male poodle. A bit frantic it was.
My wife will be bringing it home later this week-end.

Amazing

Edit: added, Male.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

wow... that's pretty wild...







can you believe that people would do such things...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is very nice of you guys to take the dog in. Awesome.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Such a waste. Plenty of good eating on a poodle.









Seriously though, take it to the pound and get it scanned for a chip. Rather than callous neglect, it may be a case of frantic owners searching for an adventurous puppy.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

There is a lot of bad people that are cruel to all pets, 2 of my lurchers were rescue dogs, we had a little dog for 8 years but sadly died last year, we didnt know her proper age, she was less than half her weight, she was thrown out of a moving car on the motorway, i was nearly killed by cars getting her but it was worth it, she spent the rest of her life on my bed ha ha, jeff


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

rescue animals make some of the best pets.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> rescue animals make some of the best pets.


Agreed, there was a large fiasco about a women whom put a cat in a wheelie bin over here, our populace was so angry that people were even threatening to kill her and she had to be put under a police protection program!

That's just the UK, I'm sure some of our members saw the video of the young European girl throwing puppies in a fast-flowing river to drown them... Conclusion: some people are just devoid of all humanity!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That is very fine of you and your family to take the dog in. I don't know what else other than to say it means a lot to me way over here and I hope it makes a good dog for you.

My best animals were always scrounged in pitiable, skeletal condition from roadsides and parking lots. I know some get lost on their own but the wild majority of these were dumped by callous "owners" who should be shot or better yet, starved. Like Sam said, some people are devoid of humanity and I say this as a serious angler and somewhat lackadaisical hunter.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow..... glad it was found and has a new home!!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

PandaMan said:


> rescue animals make some of the best pets.


Agreed, there was a large fiasco about a women whom put a cat in a wheelie bin over here, our populace was so angry that people were even threatening to kill her and she had to be put under a police protection program! That's just the UK, I'm sure some of our members saw the video of the young European girl throwing puppies in a fast-flowing river to drown them... Conclusion: some people are just devoid of all humanity!








[/quote]I would like to get my hands on these people,Animals have no malice unlike the human race who kill their own for fun.Bring back hanging I would be first to apply for the job of executioner and would have no problem pulling that lever.


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

OK. Dog is here.
Male, about 6-8 lbs. Kinda skittish around me. Loves my wife. Follows her around, everywhere. Very quiet. Probably older than we guess.
The vet will tell more. when he gets there, very soon by me.

The women did find him in a small garbage receptacle, for sure.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice looks sweet what name have you given it.Is it a male or female should give you many years of happiness


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> rescue animals make some of the best pets.


Agreed, there was a large fiasco about a women whom put a cat in a wheelie bin over here, our populace was so angry that people were even threatening to kill her and she had to be put under a police protection program! That's just the UK, I'm sure some of our members saw the video of the young European girl throwing puppies in a fast-flowing river to drown them... Conclusion: some people are just devoid of all humanity!








[/quote]I would like to get my hands on these people,Animals have no malice unlike the human race who kill their own for fun.Bring back hanging I would be first to apply for the job of executioner and would have no problem pulling that lever.
[/quote]

I think you are attributing qualities to animals which are more imaginary than real. Feral dogs will kill dozens of sheep and eat none of them. Weasels will kill every chicken in a coop. Male bears will kill a female's cubs in order to breed with her or for no apparent reason. While most domesticated animals are peaceful enough, Pit Bulls don't attack children because they 'have no malice'.

Are you also willing to be the executioner for humans who commit vicious crimes against other humans?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Such a waste. Plenty of good eating on a poodle.


I was going to say that. 
Good on you though, for rescuing it. I know I'd like to be rescued. And let's not try to be too hard on others, by saying they should be hanged, people change, and can be stupid.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> rescue animals make some of the best pets.


Agreed, there was a large fiasco about a women whom put a cat in a wheelie bin over here, our populace was so angry that people were even threatening to kill her and she had to be put under a police protection program! That's just the UK, I'm sure some of our members saw the video of the young European girl throwing puppies in a fast-flowing river to drown them... Conclusion: some people are just devoid of all humanity!







[/quote]I would like to get my hands on these people,Animals have no malice unlike the human race who kill their own for fun.Bring back hanging I would be first to apply for the job of executioner and would have no problem pulling that lever.[/quote]I think you are attributing qualities to animals which are more imaginary than real. Feral dogs will kill dozens of sheep and eat none of them. Weasels will kill every chicken in a coop. Male bears will kill a female's cubs in order to breed with her or for no apparent reason. While most domesticated animals are peaceful enough, Pit Bulls don't attack children because they 'have no malice'.Are you also willing to be the executioner for humans who commit vicious crimes against other humans?
[/quote]
Lions also kill other lion cubs for the purpose of breeding their is reasoning behind it,Feral dogs are wild animals also im talking about domesticated cats and dogs most domesticated animals will come to you if you call them and expect to be fed or stroked not kicked or have fireworks tied to their tails or set on fire for a laugh,the people who do this do it for fun they are disfunctional and dont deserve to walk this earth and beleive me I would have no trouble in dealing with these people in a violent and vicious way being human also I can also stoop to their level or lower if need be.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

dont deserve to walk this earth and beleive me I would have no trouble in dealing with these people in a violent and vicious way being human also I can also stoop to their level or lower if need be.
[/quote]
Maybe, we should send you to be judged?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> dont deserve to walk this earth and beleive me I would have no trouble in dealing with these people in a violent and vicious way being human also I can also stoop to their level or lower if need be.


Maybe, we should send you to be judged
Hmmmm maybe I should be judged,as long as im found not guilty I dont have a problem with that.But find me guilty well the consequences ? I'll let you figure that one out.


----------

